# Lilly's Baby Bump & Foaling Thread - (Lots of Pictures) * Update * Baby is Here *



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I've caved. I have said time and time again that I wouldn't start a thread until at least the New Year, but I can't stand it anymore. I've been posting so much in "Who's expecting a 2014 foal" that I might as well start my own thread already. Be warned, I'm about to write a novella.

I would like to introduce Lilly. Lilly is my 12 year old maiden mare. She is an Arab/Paint cross, registered as a Pinto. She is wonderfully versatile and has a wonderful personality and mind. I have thought about breeding her for a very, very long time and have put away money, looked at a lot of different stallions and have done so much research, my head, it spins. I had Lilly tested for HERDA, GBED, PSSM1, MH and HYPP (I know I didn't have to test for this since she doesn't go back to Impressive, but it was cheaper to do all 5) and she came back clear for all of them. I also had her tested for OLWS and that was N/N as well. 

Now for the stallion. I bred Lilly to Painted Coos. He has done well in the CPtHA circuit and has his ROM. I really liked his height, build and conformation and when I met him, his personality was to die for - I have never met such a calm, well-mannered stud in my life and I think his characteristics will complement Lilly's well. He also is N/N for HYPP and OLWS.

Lilly was covered on April 29 and May 1 of this year. The breeder contacted me when she didn't come back into heat, and she was confirmed in foal, with only 1 foal, via ultrasound. The vet also thought, that based on the size of the embryo, that Lilly caught on the April 29 breeding and gave me a "due date" (aka when she's at 340 days) of April 5, 2014. 

To say I am excited is the understatement of the century. I'm also nervous and worried and wish I was best friends with an equine vet, so he/she could tell me Lilly was fine every other week or so. 

While I know colour is only secondary, I am hoping for some colour on this baby. The sire is heterozygous for Tobiano and Ee. Lilly, continuing on her streak of N/N is negative for tobiano, sabino, splash and frame, despite being 50% Paint. Her agouti status is Aa and she is also Ee. I have created a poll to see what you all think. I've had two dreams, one where she had a bay tobiano colt and one where she had a solid chestnut filly, so I'm going to guess chestnut tobiano colt.  I guess we'll see how my powers of premonition pan out. 

All right, enough talk. Here is Lilly.

This is her last March about 3 weeks before going to see the stallion.








Took a few pictures of her this July. The mosquitoes were so bad, I made her and her pasturemate a smudge which is the haze you see here.








Side profile - she's still maintained some of the Arab "dishiness".








This was a photo taken in September. I thought she would look really nice against the blue sky and ripe wheat. No baby bump yet.








This was taken November 16, 2013. This is when I really started to notice some changes.








This is the same day as above, just a behind profile. She really seems to be predominantly lopsided to the right.








This was on December 11. Holy mareitude batman!








This is also on December 11 and I couldn't believe how lopsided she looks. 








And here is the Baby daddy.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also meant to add the colour possibilities according to the coat colour calculator to help you guys out. 

Offspring Color Probability 

18.75% -Black Tobiano
18.75% -Black
18.75% -Bay Tobiano
18.75% -Bay
12.50% -Chestnut Tobiano
12.50% -Chestnut


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing - she's cute and the daddy's a beaut. Hoping you get a dashing, healthy baby.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Also Subbing! I cant wait to see this baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Yey you made it  subbing!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm...

Im going to say BROWN Tobiano Filly. ;-)

Lilly is a beautiful horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Babies babies everywhere xD I see who my and Novas competition is LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I have to admit, I was scared to open the responses in my email! I have seen some pretty negative comments from people, so I'm glad you all remained positive in your remarks. I've always tried to be pleasant and diplomatic in my posts, so I hope everyone who posts on here can return the favour. 

The biggest challenge with Lilly, especially now that it is Winter and she is getting exercised less, is keeping weight off of her. I swear she breathes and she gains 10 lbs. I talked to the vet about her nutrition and she has instructed me to keep feeding her at maintenance levels and the demands from baby will help keep her weight in check. So that is what I've been doing. She gets a little bit of extra now that the cold weather has set in, just to give her the calories she needs to keep warm. 

We have a heated barn with a 12'X15' foaling stall for her. Since she could safely foal anytime from mid-March to mid-May, I'm going to start putting her in at night mid-February. I'm wondering if this will cause any problems since she already has a thick winter coat? I don't think the barn will be kept at high temperatures, but does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glynnis, If I remember correctly, your in Canada, right? I have noticed that the majority of the US is pro-purebred breedings. But in Canada, there is more 'open' breeding of part-breds/grades. As well as over-seas, they are more open to cross-breeding. 

My mom owns a Grade (Curly x Spanish Mustang) and I'd take 1000 of him if I had the chance. He's intelligent, versatile (can literally do anything) and boy is he hardy! Best feet my farrier has seen, size-able bone, big solid boy. Meanwhile, my bred to the 9's AQHA has been a money pit from the beginning, soundness issues and likely will be retired around 10-12 due to arthritis. 

Lilly is a beautiful horse. She'll produce a nice, usable baby for you. 

Have you posted what your future plans are for your foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Also subbing! Lovely looking mare - can't wait until the baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Love lilly so much  But you knew that anyway 

The stud is pure class and i have known some graded sires who should not be stallions as they are completely unsuitable!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

PonioUK said:


> Also subbing! Lovely looking mare - can't wait until the baby!


Hello you! I recognise Missy anywhere


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Hello you! I recognise Missy anywhere


Hello lovely! I'm glad you recognized 'us' :lol:
Love Dee's thread, and i'm sorry for stalking but the updates are too good to miss!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes I am in Canada. I did put some thought into the breed of stallion I chose so that the resulting foal eill be registered. I could also register if she was bred to a pure bred Arab but stock type horses are definitely more popular in my area than Arabs so if I ever did have to sell, this foal should still be marketable. 

My plans for this foal are to compete in lower levels of English and dressage as well as just pleasure riding. Lilly is currently at my parents' farm about an hour away from where I live. Once the foal is old enough to wean, I will be boarding closer to where I live and Lilly will remain with my parents as a horse for them in their retirement. She is very beloved by my entire family and so I thought long and hard about this. This is the only time I plan to breed her and so I want to make sure I do everything I can to ensure this baby has the best chances. I'm really looking forward to the experience of training from day 1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Yes I am in Canada. I did put some thought into the breed of stallion I chose so that the resulting foal eill be registered. I could also register if she was bred to a pure bred Arab but stock type horses are definitely more popular in my area than Arabs so if I ever did have to sell, this foal should still be marketable.
> 
> My plans for this foal are to compete in lower levels of English and dressage as well as just pleasure riding. Lilly is currently at my parents' farm about an hour away from where I live. Once the foal is old enough to wean, I will be boarding closer to where I live and Lilly will remain with my parents as a horse for them in their retirement. She is very beloved by my entire family and so I thought long and hard about this. This is the only time I plan to breed her and so I want to make sure I do everything I can to ensure this baby has the best chances. I'm really looking forward to the experience of training from day 1.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are clearly a wonderful and considerate owner who adores her mare, you dont need to explain yourself to anyone xx


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also, what would you define as grade? I always think of grades as unregistered and/or unknown lineage. Both Lilly and stud are registered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I apologize for the double posts and the delayed replies. I am currently on my way to Banff for some weekend skiing and my phone is a little clumsy on this site. And speaking of fiance, I told him this morning that I started a foaling thread for Lilly and his response was "a what?" So I explained it to him and told him as we get closer to the due date there will be udder and va-jay-jay pictures too and his response was "did you say you were posting on horse forum, or horse porn?" My fiance is not a horse person at all, so he doesn't quite understand lol, but he's still supportive anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Also, what would you define as grade? I always think of grades as unregistered and/or unknown lineage. Both Lilly and stud are registered.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what registry will the foal be eligble for?

I consider a grade that is any unregistered horse. or registered only in a color registry (buckskin, pinto, palomino) because its purely based off of color, not breed. But thats just my opinion. If its double registered APHA/Pinto, sure, but just Pinto...Not so much IMO. 

Half-Arabian...Im kind of on the edge about that...Its still a 'cross-breed' But there are high quality horses there. (as well as in the color registries, but...you get what Im saying...Right?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad to see you finally made a foaling thread! She is looking great! Cant wait to see a little black and white foalie ;p


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> what registry will the foal be eligble for?
> 
> I consider a grade that is any unregistered horse. or registered only in a color registry (buckskin, pinto, palomino) because its purely based off of color, not breed. But thats just my opinion. If its double registered APHA/Pinto, sure, but just Pinto...Not so much IMO.
> 
> ...


Totally get what you're saying.  Lilly is registered pinto, however as you can see, not by her coloring lol. Her dam was an Anglo-arab and sire was registered as a paint and it was the paint that let her into the pinto registry. Even though she is registered pinto, her lines are documented and traceable to the beginning of time... or something like that. Nonetheless, she is a good solid mare with a fantastic mind and just enough Arab sass.

ETA - if you really want to get into the nitty gritty of her breeding, her dam was actually 7/8 arab and 1/8 thoroughbred. Lilly is technically 1/2 paint, 7/16 arab and 1/16 thoroughbred. ... but that is a considerable mouthful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay!!! I'm so glad you caved  I need another sweet mama to watch to keep me occupied! 

Lilly is looking so good, can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is so exciting! Congratulations to both you and Lily!! <3 

I can't wait to see the baby .___.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I think these foals are more anticipated then the royal baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, Lilly is a bit of a princess. I've made it through a half day of skiing and haven't died yet, but please keep me in your thoughts. I'm not a very proficient skier. I won't be out to see Lilly until the 27th but promise to have updated pics then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Delicious--Totally. The royal baby is great and all, but foals are so much cuter <3


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Lily's coming along quite nicely!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Princess Lilly was a royal cranky pants today. I don't know if it's the blizzard that just blew in, or if she's just uncomfortable or both, but she was not in a pleasant mood and her general demeanour was pretty snotty. I snapped a few pictures, but it was pretty chilly, so I didn't stay out too long.










She's telling me what she really thinks of all of this attention.































And also... we're into double digits for days left!!!!!! (until 340 days) And it's now just hit me... I only have 3 months left. All of a sudden time seems to be going too fast!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Shes looking good  wow only 99 days left?! thats insane!

We has 109 days left... wow that feels weird working it out! Your mare is defo wider then mine atm, shes looking fab is a bit snow covered


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Brrr! Looks so cold out there!

Lily is beautiful. And a little cranky look'n, sometimes ;D


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't understand the weather here. Thursday, it was above zero and raining, yesterday it cooled down considerably and a blizzard rolled in and today the sun was shining deceptively, and it was a brisk -25C. It is now down to -28:-(. Lilly is showing no signs of even noticing the cold and would prefer to be outside than indoors any day.



> Lily is beautiful. And a little cranky look'n, sometimes ;D


Thank you. I think she is pretty too, even when she's grumpy, but I'm pretty biased, so my opinion doesn't count. I'm not sure what her deal was yesterday, but today she was sweet as pie! 



DeliciousD said:


> Your mare is defo wider then mine atm, shes looking fab is a bit snow covered


I'll be honest, alot of the bulk is hair. If she had a nice smooth coat like Dee, she wouldn't look half as wide as she does. I actually was trying to get an idea of her overall condition today and I had to do digging through the masses of hair, but I can actually feel her ribs quite well, so I think she's ok as far as body weight goes. I always worry when the temperature drops that they might not be getting enough calories to stay warm. I nearly lost my fingers to the cold in the process, but I managed to snap a few photos.









She's standing really weird here, but you can definitely see how she's filled out in the flank region.








Christmas gift!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, guess what?

It's Snowing again!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I recognize that glare any day LOL

Subbing to see a healthy baby.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well it was a cool -35 outside today. The sun was shining (yet somehow offering no warmth) so brightly I couldn't really see the screen on my phone and it was so chilly I didn't stay out long. Here is Lilly's bump at 250 days.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















You can't really see much bump from the front today. She's probably got everything sucked in as much as it will go in these cold temps. 








And just for fun, I took a picture of the snow drift beside our barn. I believe the roof is 10 ft up or so and that drift is huge!:shock:


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Subbing! Cant wait to see what the foal looks like!!! And it sure does look cold there!!! Beautiful mare by the way!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey thanks Juju! sorry for responding late, I just saw this now. I am also stalking the foaling thread you have for your mare!

Well I went out to see Lilly yesterday, and of course snap some photos. My mom told me she was watching her the other day and said Lilly was walking and then would stop and stare at her belly, then walk a few more steps, stop abruptly and look again. Said she did this for about 10 minutes. I think she is starting to realize there's more than just violent indigestion going on back there.

















Apparently she needs to lower her center of gravity by standing completely splayed out in her hind end! Still really lopsided to the right. 








I think she doesn't have flanks left anymore.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's looking great!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Subbing . What a pretty girl, and the stud is very handsome. I'll be looking forward to a baby.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you both for the compliments. I can hardly wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lilly is at 277 days today. I don't know if she was relaxing her tummy muscles, or if the foal has shifted, because her belly just looked plain weird today. For the last couple of months her belly has been lopsided to the right and today, it was most definitely on the left.

The reality of how close she is getting just hit me when I gave her the very last of her EHV-1 vaccinations today. All that's left is the 5-way next month. She'll also start going inside at night at the beginning of next month, and realistically she could safely foal in a month and a half! :shock: It seemed to take so long to get here, but seriously, where has the time gone? Please excuse her feet - she missed her monthly farrier visit because my parents went on vacation. He is scheduled to come this week.









I wonder if Lilly and Otto (dog) will still be besties when baby comes?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Did she eat the stallion?! LOL looking good missy!
Dee is 263 days so has 2 months, 2 weeks and 6 days till shes 342 days in foal.... not that i am counting! scarey ****!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Argh, I know! It was only 2.5 weeks! She must not have stopped eating the entire time! There's also some shifting of weight because her left side looks reaaallly lopsided. Also, I was just preparing to leave and turned around to look at her one last time and caught her staring at her belly very intently! I managed to snap a picture, but was in a hurry and didn't get a chance to zoom. It was pretty cute.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So we are at 284 days today... 285 if I wait half an hour. It is freeezing outside and with all of the warm weather we've had recently, Lilly has started to shed. Bits of hair flew off when I was went out to give her a scratch today. Luckily, she has a very thick coat, so if she loses a little, I'm not too worried. My dad said he'd still keep an eye anyway, just in case she seemed to look cold. Last week, she was all snuggles. Today, while not cranky, she was full of energy. Anyways, here are some photos. 

Following the leader.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Lovely girl  I get a kick out of her little doggy friend!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Big bump! How's her temperament now? Xx


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

VLBUltraHot said:


> Lovely girl  I get a kick out of her little doggy friend!


Haha, yeah, they're a strange pair for sure. He came when she was just a weanling, so I guess you can say they've grown up together. They actually play together, although Lilly hasn't been in much of a mood for play lately. 



DeliciousD said:


> Big bump! How's her temperament now? Xx


Her temperament has actually varied the last few times I've been out there. It's gone from grumpy to snuggly and won't get out of my space to I'm so excited for food I can't stand still for long enough to actually eat it! Day 287...


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

That is going to be one cute baby!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is so pretty with snow on her! <3 Can't wait for the baaaaby <3


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments. I just hope that everything goes without a hitch. We're on day 289...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is getting larger! I know what you mean about the dang shedding! Its gone hot/cold so frequently where I'm at that Josie has decided it is spring and was shedding like mad! I cant wait to see this baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's getting larger and I'm noticing now, really changing shape. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance for some really good pictures, but I can really see how her right side has really gotten lower, while her left is just sticking out further than it did before. She was a mess today. The temperatures went well above zero (I wasn't wearing a jacket) and the poor girl is shedding. To boot, she was full of spunk, so worked up a sweat. I tried to brush her, but just got sweaty, loose hair stuck to me. I did get to feel a few kicks today which was awesome! We are on day 293 today....









Hair. Everywhere.








And if it weren't for the lack of flank, she almost doesn't look pregnant here.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks very much pregnant there . Hair, hair, hair everywhere! Same issue here. We can get volcanic rock from our tack shop, it's great for dee-fuzzing!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol I'd totally start pulling the loose hair with a shedding brush if we didn't still have a month or more of winter! It has been uncharacteristically warm this year but the temperature has also been yo-yoing quite a bit. I'm really hoping for an early spring, but how will lilly know to foal if there isn't an earth-stopping blizzard outside?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what you get... hoping for color for you!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. It's definitely on my "nice to have" list, but I'll be happy with a horse of any colour as long as it is healthy.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh yay Glynnis! I hope you have a beautiful and healthy foal  You were always so kind and encouraging when I was going through it last year with Dalilah, I'm so glad you get to enjoy it for yourself now. I'll definitely be stalking hehe.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Em! I'm probably going to be a basket case for sure. We are at 303 days today. It seemed to drag along and now I can't believe how close we are. 

Next weekend my fiance and I are doing engagement photos. When we were discussing ideas, he took a deep sigh and went "well, I suppose you're probably going to want to do some photos with your horse..." He's allergic to horses, so I appreciate that he even suggested the idea. So big-as-a-house-Lilly is going to be in some photos next weekend. I just hope she doesn't get all spooky with the camera or act like an idiot as she's sometimes prone to do. 

How's your little guy doing? He must be getting close to a year old?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

It almost seems like you forget about them being pregnant for a bit, ya know business as usual....then it seems like all of a sudden they are getting close and you're all anxious! 

How special to have Lilly in your pics! It's neat for engagement pics as she is an important part of you life, and even cooler that your fiance suggested it! I hope they turn out GREAT!

Pan is doing wonderful, growing and changing daily it seems. He's in his total fugly stage, where even the shape of his head is so ugly! Winter woolies are not helping his cause lol! 

Wanna know a secret??.....he is expecting a full brother or sister middle to end of May!! So, I will be on foal watch again this year! Although this time Dalilah was bred intentionally and I know the date! I decided to let the same stud cover her before our cross country move to Texas...there are very few TWH here and I knew it would be my only chance to have another from that pairing. We intend to keep this foal for my husband. Guess I'll be making a foaling thread soon


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

If the pictures turn out, I'll have to post a few. 

And that is so exciting delilah is in foal again! I saw Pan in the yearlings thread and I disagree with fugly. I thought he was cute as a button. I'm really hoping for pinto colouring from lilly, but really, anything will do. Are you hoping for anything in particular for delilah's foal this time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This has been a crazy winter. It was warm and near zero a week and a half ago and it went down to -48C with the wind this weekend - and in some places even colder! It was so warm a few weeks ago, Lilly was starting to shed like crazy, but her body has stopped that nonsense in its tracks. I managed to snap a few pictures and noticed that she is starting to get the very early beginnings of an udder. I also looked at a picture of her at about 123 days and boy is she getting round. These pictures are from yesterday, at 305 days.









December's udders








Yesterday's udders
























123 days - how I miss the shiny coat and dapples!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

We are going to be neck and neck seeing whose baby makes its appearance first, Glynnis! Lilly is looking wonderful!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, I love the summer picture. What a rich shade of brown she is, and the dapples! *DROOLS*


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. I absolutely love her summer colouring. Sometimes I can still see her dapples through her winter coat. Kind of hard to describe, but it looks like someone put a piece of chainlink fence on her fur and it left an imprint and then you look closer and you can see that it's actually a slightly different colour. But it's really hard to see. 

And Trainer, I have a sneaking suspicion you're going to win this race, just judging on the size of Josie's bag, although I know Lilly's could change at any time. We're supposed to warm up to above zero again this weekend, and the long-term forecast predicts that it will continue to warm. Hopefully Spring is finally on the way and we'll have some nice weather for baby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Thank you. I absolutely love her summer colouring. Sometimes I can still see her dapples through her winter coat. Kind of hard to describe, but it looks like someone put a piece of chainlink fence on her fur and it left an imprint and then you look closer and you can see that it's actually a slightly different colour. But it's really hard to see.
> 
> And Trainer, I have a sneaking suspicion you're going to win this race, just judging on the size of Josie's bag, although I know Lilly's could change at any time. We're supposed to warm up to above zero again this weekend, and the long-term forecast predicts that it will continue to warm. Hopefully Spring is finally on the way and we'll have some nice weather for baby!


I don't know Glynnis, Josie isn't a maiden so her bag will be bigger earlier....but either way it's going to be neck and neck!!

I do love brown horses 

Bring on April! Dee's caslicks comes out next week.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I love dappling as well! Haha, idk about the race either! Josie was 2 weeks late her first foal! I'm hoping she doesn't do the same thing this time, it was torture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Good point on Josie not being a maiden and the bigger bag. Lilly also has so much dang fur, I can't see much if I tried. I could definitely feel the changes down there though while I was giving her udder a wash, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well we're at 312 days today. It was a busy day with engagement photos, so I didn't get a chance to take a lot of photos. Lilly got to be a part of engagement photos and the snow was alot deeper than I thought it would be, up to my knees or slightly higher in some spots, but she didn't seem to mind at all. We're also starting to see some udder changes - small changes, but changes that mean we're on the homestretch now.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, wow, is her face as dishy as that last pic makes it look? Gorgeous!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, she kept moving when I was taking pictures, so it's a little blurred, but she definitely has kept some of the Arab head profile. This was a picture I took of her last summer where you can really see it.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, I like her head, very pretty.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! She's getting closer! Can't wait to see this foal!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

JetdecksComet said:


> Yep, I like her head, very pretty.


Thank you. I do hope baby inherits her head, although the dad's head isn't bad, so I'd be ok with either/or. 



trainerunlimited said:


> Wow! She's getting closer! Can't wait to see this foal!


That makes two of us! I had a dream last night that Lilly started to foal during a tornado. The last major tornado we had in this area was at the end of July in 1987. Highly unlikely it'll happen, especially in April! Stupid nervousness! Lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, Glynnis, I've woken up several times thinking I'd better go check on her because she decided to have it early and it was malpositioned :/. I think it's normal for us horsey moms to be nervous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I've had a few dreams now. One where it was born premature and it's legs were all crooked and it had to be put down. Another where it was a brown tobiano colt and one where it was a solid chestnut filly that was absolutely hideous! 

I've booked 2 weeks off work so I can actually be around for this. She'll be at 340 days on Saturday April 5th and my holidays start on the 7th. I plan to be out for that weekend, but hopefully she doesn't decide to go sooner than that. I'm lucky my parents are keeping an eye on her for me until then.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Goodness.....stop worrying!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, easier said than done. I think it's mostly because this is something that is always in the back of my mind and it manifests itself in the form of crazy dreams! 316 days today... 4 more days until we're in the "safe zone."


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

And just for fun, another picture from Saturday. Can't really see the baby bump and she's standing weird, but what the heck. If there was one "pretty" thing I would want baby to inherit, it's Lilly's mane and tail. So thick and long!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Paid Lilly a quick visit today. I both love and hate this time of year. Love that it's getting warmer, but hate the soggy state of the yard and the gross state of Lilly's coat. She is shedding like crazy. I also couldn't seem to get any good pictures today, so these will have to do. Here we are... 318 days...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Wonder if she'll go early. That first pic needs a wide load sign!


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow the sire is GORGEOUS. I expect a very pretty baby


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know, she is so wide! Although, has lost a bit of weight I think. Her rough coat is making it hard to see, but she's a little ribby. I took a different photo I didn't post yesterday where you can see it a little better. I really want her to shed quickly! It's so hard to see weight changes through the winter fuzz. She's on really good quality alfalfa now as well as receiving a mare and foal ration every day, so I'm sure she'll be fine, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on it.

And than you Kia. I'm hoping for something, health and conformation aside, that won't be too hard on the eyes.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think she will be early. She's looking fab!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Nah, she'll go late... takes a bit longer to cook the pinto spots!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My friend and I have a bet going - she says Lilly will be 10 days late, I say she'll be closer to 5 days over. There is beer on the line here, so I hope I'm right!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also forgot to mention, we are officially in the 320 day "safe zone" today!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Ooh a beer is riding on this! Hard core betting!

Me and mum have a bet on solid or coloured, a whole bottle of pink champagne is riding on that one  I cannot believe she's 320 days already!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

320 days  Glynnis, you are going to have a baby in the very near future! Woohoo! This means my stalking of this thread is going to double lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know. It's hard to believe that the development of the foal is more or less done and it's just growth from here on in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

How is she doing Glynnis?? Any change? If I counted correctly she is at 326!?im soo excited for you!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, it's official. I own a house, not a horse. Lilly is massive. Despite her likeness to Shamu, she is still a little ribby. She's on free choice alfalfa at this point as well as her broodmare ration, so I'm sure she is doing just fine for caloric intake.

If she could have, I think she would have sat on my lap today. I walked out to the pasture and was giving her a good shedding, when she very suddenly swung her butt right in front of me. At first I was a little bewildered because she has never offered to kick or really done anything like that, and when I looked up at her face, she was staring back at me, expectantly. I started to brush around her tail head and I don't know if I've ever seen a horse enjoying herself so much! She was gnashing her teeth, lip was out, neck completely outstretched and butt so low, I thought she might go down all the way. It was the strangest and most hilarious thing I've ever seen her do. I took a video of it so I'll see if I can upload it later. Crazy mare.

Not much change in her udders except slightly more development around the teets.








Pregnancy sucks!
















Excuse the dusty rump. She is losing hair and dander all over the place.








She holds her tail like this constantly now.








Beep, Beep, Beep...








And just because.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha, you and I must have been posting at the same time DarkPony!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Well, it's official. I own a house, not a horse. Lilly is massive. Despite her likeness to Shamu, she is still a little ribby. She's on free choice alfalfa at this point as well as her broodmare ration, so I'm sure she is doing just fine for caloric intake.
> 
> If she could have, I think she would have sat on my lap today. I walked out to the pasture and was giving her a good shedding, when she very suddenly swung her butt right in front of me. At first I was a little bewildered because she has never offered to kick or really done anything like that, and when I looked up at her face, she was staring back at me, expectantly. I started to brush around her tail head and I don't know if I've ever seen a horse enjoying herself so much! She was gnashing her teeth, lip was out, neck completely outstretched and butt so low, I thought she might go down all the way. It was the strangest and most hilarious thing I've ever seen her do. I took a video of it so I'll see if I can upload it later. Crazy mare.
> 
> ...


I cannot wait to see this baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, that makes two of us! I only took a few photos today and Lilly is craaanky. She seems really irritated with Tikki and pins her ears if she comes too close. They will definitely be separated when the foal comes or sooner if it looks like she is getting too aggressive. I also took my first hoo-haa pic  I don't really know if it's lengthening or if it's still normal. My parents and I now have bets going. My dad thinks she's going to have it April 1, my mom, right at 340 days on April 5 and I said April 10. If my dad is right, I have to drink this disgusting gluten-free beer he bought, so I dearly hope it doesn't happen then. 

Slowly losing tone in her tail head








Not really anything to do with baby, but you can really see the Arab influence in her head here. 








Maybe lengthening? I think she still has a couple of weeks. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She's looking great, Glynnis! I can't wait to see what she throws! I can't believe we're two weeks away from our "due dates!"


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you! I've relaxed over her feed now. Like Josie, she is showing a little rib which is the opposite of her normal problem, so she was transitioned onto alfalfa and is now on free choice. 

And 13 days now until she's at 340 days. I pester my dad everyday with text messages until I can drive back out again, "how's she doing?" "Does she still look like she has a few weeks?" "How much are you feeding her? Is she eating it all?"

My poor dad is being a very good sport about this all. His birthday was yesterday and between work and school I have not had a chance to go shopping. He has been doing a lot of work for Lilly when I'm not there, so I want to give him something really nice. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

If misery has a name, it's Lilly. She is sooooo uncomfortable. I walked into her pen and she was laying down, eyes closed. I moved closer and she didn't even stir. I'm not sure if she was actually sleeping, or if acknowledging my presence was too much work. Then she lay on her side for about 5 minutes, grunting and breathing heavily. I was starting to get a little concerned and then she got up and started eating like nothing had happened. I think she's ready for this business to be over, and unfortunately for her, I think she still has another 7 - 10 days to go. She is on day 333 today. I noticed some clearish beads on the ends of her teats, but I don't think it's anything to worry about. Her udders have barely changed in size and shrink and expand what seems to be hourly. Currently, all I can express is clear sticky liquid. Her tail head has also relaxed significantly. Hopefully, she hangs on until I am on holidays from work! Any other opinions on her progress? Do you think she'll be another week or sooner?

Zzzzzzz








Can't seem to find a comfortable position








Getting a little longer

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Not much change here, other than the little beads on the ends.








Close-up








Muscles on rump = jelly.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She's looking closer! Gah, Josie is driving me crazy already with her signs and her bag is definitely decreased so who knows when she's coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

:happydance::happydance: not too much longer!! should be a cute Baby. Is that stallion Painted Coos?? Your mare & him Should be a nice cross:wink:


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor Lilly! She definitely looks over it in that second picture. 

So ready to see this little one! I'm guessing she goes right on day 340 like your mom said. Only time will tell


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> :happydance::happydance: not too much longer!! should be a cute Baby. Is that stallion Painted Coos?? Your mare & him Should be a nice cross:wink:


That is indeed Painted Coos. Love him, not just for looks but temperament as well. 

Vlb, I hope she at least waits til next Saturday, which will be 340 days because I will be off work!

Her behavior is different now. She usually is right beside Tikki, stuffing her face. The last few days, she's been keeping to herself.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, a quick update on the Lilly front, my dad texted me, saying they noticed she's shedding her mucous plug. It's -16 and snowing today with a really bitter wind, so they're going to keep her inside until it warms a little, just to be safe. All I can say is she better either have that baby tonight or tomorrow or hang on until after April 1, or else I am going to be toasting my dad with a disgusting gluten-free beer!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ohh,she's looking close!! :happydance:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Boy she looks so miserable! Hey, maybe she will have him/her on Pan's birthday which is April 3rd


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope she waits for the weekend! I want to be there! My nephews are going out for spring break tomorrow, so I'm sure they'll have plenty of updates for me over the next few days. Speaking of spring, it was -24 C with the wind chill today. My parents let Lilly out for a few hours, but are worried she might decide to foal outside, so she's been indoors now for the last couple of days. Lilly hates being inside for prolonged periods of time, but I'd rather be safe than sorry when it's this cold. I hear warmer weather is on the way. I'll believe it when I see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like she is trying to win the baby race! Can't wait to see that baby! Josie has backslid and isn't planning on foaling this year, unfortunately!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, I think she still has a little bit. She doesn't have much for udders yet. I'm thinking she might be one of those who doesn't bag up until the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lilly is miserable. All she does is eat and sleep. Then get up and eat some more. She hasn't really changed much since my last post. My parents say her rump is still like jelly, her vulva appears to be lengthening and her tummy is getting lower. Her udders are still pretty small (no fescue), which of course has me a little worried, although she just might be one of those mares who waits til the bitter end to develop a bag. It probably also doesn't help that I see all the mares on here who have huge udders! Here is Lilly at 338.

























Actually sound asleep in this photo.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not worry AT ALL about the bag as she is a maiden. Even for an experienced mare it's not a huge deal.

Well glad she can sleep at least ! lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, my parents say that if she's not eating, she's laying down. Seeing these pictures of her now, I almost feel bad that I put her in foal! 

Thanks for the reassurance Yogiwick. I just want so badly for everything to go well that any little thing that doesn't look like it's happening starts me to thinking! And news on the udder front. My dad texted and said it is starting to even out. As you can see in the picture, one side is a lot bigger than the other. Small progress, but progress nonetheless.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, some pretty substantial changes for Lilly. She is less wide (still wide though) and her belly looks like it might be getting that "V" shape - although I'll let you guys decide. Lilly was craaaaaaaanky. We brought her out before Tikki, then when we let Tikki in with her, she bit her and chased her away. I was scratching her today and she made as if she was going to bite me! Well... she knows better and there was no shortage of me making her remember that! Then the rest of the day, she paced, laid down, got up, paced, chased Tikki away, then stormed away from Tikki and ate a little. Then when we brought her in, she started eating like it was the last meal she'd ever have, almost frenzy-like. She was biting and kicking at her sides and was extremely agitated about life. Her udder is finally starting to do something, so I think we're getting into the end of the homestretch. Today is day 340.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking more v-ish to me!! Come on Lilly!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Day 341 - Lilly was soooooo friendly today. I think maybe the foal was sitting awkwardly yesterday and shifted because today she was sweet as pie. There was no biting at Tikki and she followed me wherever I went. Other than that, everything else is exactly the same. Hurry up Lilly.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok... I just read through your entire thread and now I'm waiting for this beautiful foal to appear! LOL 

You're mare is absolutely stunning!! And that's saying something for me because I'm not partial to bay/brown horses... love her face and eyes.. plus she's built really nicely as well.
Can't wait to see what she throws!
ttfn


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Came on here expecting a foal 😡. Come on Lilly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Mystic Dragon! She's pretty special to me and I'm really excited for this foal.

And D, I wish I had a foal to share! I thought with Lilly being soooo agitated on Saturday we'd see something by now. But nope, she was sweet as pie yesterday and today seems pretty content. The only sign of discomfort she showed today is when I walked into the pasture, she was desperate for me to scratch her butt and tail. Other than that, she seems to be feeling pretty good right now. I don't know if her belly can get any lower. Her udder is pretty much the same, but I have a feeling that she isn't going to develop a huge bag, so I'm not really too worried. Here is Lilly on day 342.









Hardly looks pregnant from some angles.








But only some...


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Subbing. And hope you get a beautiful baby love the mom and dad!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Danicelia! 

Also, is it bad luck to start asking for name suggestions before the foal is born? If not, does anyone have any suggestions? Lilly's registered name is Champagne's Prairie Lilly and the sire is Painted Coos. I was hoping to incorporate some of both names but really have no idea for either a registered name or barn name for filly or colt. I know it's a little hard without first seeing the foal, but even some suggestions to get me started would be very much appreciated!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just off the top of my head champagnes painted Lilly or coos champagne prairie


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Eeee! Eagerly awaiting baby! I think mom's are total rockstars... I don't know how they put up with being pregnant! And, in Lilley's case, somehow managing to still look good while doing it


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

How about Champagne's Painted Prairies, Coos Painted Lilly? 

She's looking awesome by the way, and about ready to pop!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so excited for this foal! Have you been crimping Lily's tail 😂? Poor lily looks so low now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been braiding and wrapping her tail the last few days, just in case. Yesterday, her tail was very itchy, so I let out the braid, hence the krimpiness. And she is so low. Seriously wondering how much longer she can hold this foal in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Not much to report on Lilly, other than her lady parts and hind end are extremely jiggly. Hopefully foal soon!

Please excuse my terrible tail wrapping job - it seems this is not my forte. I also ran out of elastics, so used a small piece of baler twine to fasten it! 








Slowly getting a little fuller


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well Lilly is really uncomfortable today and off her feed. She is basically wandering around her pen... soon maybe? It's also supposed to snow tonight, so if she follows the mare code...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This mare is going to drive me crazy. She hasn't shown any major changes, but I walked out to check on her and found her laying down and her lady parts were looking like this. Is this normal to happen when they lie down?








Of course, it snowed quite a bit last night. While most of it melted, there is a bitter cold wind today making it about -15C outside. If she is going to foal, I wouldn't mind if it was outside, but not when it's so cold! She got up on her own and followed me to the gate, so I've put her in the barn. I thought I'd leave her alone and come out and check on her in a few hours. 

She was displaying odd behaviours last night. She kept wiggling her nose across the stall wall she shares with Tikki and at one point scraped her teeth across the flat part of the wall. It didn't look like she was trying to crib or eat the wood, so I'm not sure what that was all about, but she kept going back to that wall and just wiggling her lip across it. Her udder appears to have shrunk, but I'm not sure if the drop in temperature has anything to do with that. Her vulva is also looking pretty long and puffy... so maybe close? I'm getting pretty cynical - I'll believe we're close when I see a foal on the ground! Lilly is at 347 days today.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































This was her weird wall worshiping last night. 









And then I included this picture because I think it is wonderfully awkward looking.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's looking oh so close!
Our pregnant ewes will do the same thing with their lips/teeth when they're close to lambing and really uncomfortable,it's a sign of discomfort and seems to be their way of distracting themselves from that discomfort. Maybe it's the same for mares?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It's quite possible. She's never done it before and if she were trying to crib or eat the wood, you'd think she'd go for the top edge, not the flat part... it's strange to watch her nuzzling the wall! And she's also doing alot of standing with her butt pressed solid to the wall. *shrugs* I guess we'll see. The only change I've seen is her udder is starting to fill again.

This was from this morning, which you guys all saw above.









This is at about 2:00.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't believe she's still hanging on. I thought she'd be the first to go with that impressive belly. You can do it Lilly!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel like she had a baby last night and we just haven't heard about it yet! Well, at least that is what I have convinced myself. She was looking pretty ready yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Day 348 of foal's captivity. No changes.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Nothing to add, other than a picture from today I found a little humorous. Her belly is so low it's visible under the 2nd fence plank. Maybe foalie is waiting for the full moon/lunar eclipse on Tuesday. Or warmer weather. It was so cold today, I don't blame it for not wanting to come out. Also note her tail position. It's like that 99% of the time now.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

*Is this wax??*

So not a ton to add. Day 350. No foal. She's got some pretty heavy secretions coming out of her udder, although I'm not sure if it's wax or not. I've put some photos below and in looking at them, I think I'll go out and get some close-ups later on today. What do you guys think? 

I tested its ph and it's just slightly lighter than 7.2 on the testing strip, but barely, and nowhere near the next colour down on the strip which is 6.8. Calcium is higher than 250 but lower than 450 - that's the range on the testing strip. :? I can milk her very easily and it's dark amber and very sticky - not quite clear but extremely cloudy either. Her vulva looks long, but maybe it's just me and I don't think her belly could be any lower. She has absolutely no butt to speak of and the muscles are like touching jello. This mare, I tell you. She wouldn't be happy unless she could make me wonder what the heck is going on. We had a red moon eclipse last night and tonight is a full moon. It's also snowing, so I think she should just follow the mare code and let the hostage go already.

















Going for the dirtiest horse award.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So I went out and got a better picture of her udder this afternoon. Does this look like wax to you guys? Or is it something else?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like wax to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Means she is thinking about it:wink: Not what I call wax,but usually call fools Gold {they like to fool you:lol:} I have had mares do that on/off the days before foaling,then do end up developing "Wax" that is thicker & more opaque.
When you see that mine usually have that day!!...... I go more on milk changes to predict. Just getting a few drops you can tell by the color,consistency & taste:shock:.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I'll take thinking about it, if that's what it is. It's more than I've had in the last couple of weeks!  And if it's wax, all the better. Her being a maiden, I have no idea if she'll bag up or not.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Day 352 of foal's captivity - Mother Nature is being a jerk. The temperature has dropped, it's blowing snow outside and it feels cold, although according to the weather forecast, it's only -7. I'm glad for the heated barn and hopefully Lilly decides that it's better to foal in there than out in the snow. I put a jacket on our 30 year old mare because she's a little under condition at the moment. She had 4 teeth pulled a couple of weeks ago and she's just starting to put weight back on. She's also lost most of her winter coat. Well, the way Lilly reacted, Tikki might as well have been an alien from another planet. She started squealing and snorting and just stared at her. I managed to snap a picture.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

She is so funny...and FAT! :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's about 100 lbs too fat... she needs to drop that foal! Maybe we'll have an Easter baby.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Keeping tabs so I can see baby :-o


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking foreward to seeing some baby pictures soon!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang, when is she gonna drop that baby so everyone can see! Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

WHAT! NO FOAL YET? 

*storms out and slams the door behind me*


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's waiting for the weather to smarten up..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

DeliciousD said:


> WHAT! NO FOAL YET?
> 
> *storms out and slams the door behind me*


That's my reaction when I walk into the barn.  

Nothing yet. Milk ph was somewhere between 6.8 and 7.2 yesterday but it was hard to tell - it had the darkness of the 7.2 example but more of an orange tinge like what 6.8 is supposed to look like. Calcium was definitely closer to 400 and her milk is less clear. Her udder is bigger, but everything else seems the same. She's lying down a lot more at night than she previously was. Her poor legs must be getting tired. 

She wasn't showing much interest in her hay tonight and sort of stuck to the back of her stall when I came in. Normally she comes up to the door right away to see me. Of course, the weather is miserable, as I'm sure you can sympathize countryrider. We had about 6"of heavy wet snow and everywhere is a slushy, mucky mess. 353 days... maybe the Easter bunny is dropping baby off and that's what is taking so long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ugggghhh this mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I've heard alot of new foal annoucements in past few days, I'm sure the Stork is circling to bring your new little bundle too!!:lol:


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Lilly, you are driving me insane.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Queen Z foaled on easter. I was hoping to see another easter baby but aparently Lilly did not get the memo!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah I'm sure that Glynnis must be enjoying the hectic life of owning a newborn foal and that's why we haven't heard from her!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> Ah I'm sure that Glynnis must be enjoying the hectic life of owning a newborn foal and that's why we haven't heard from her!


That's what I'm hoping too!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha! Don't I wish. STILL NO FOAL. We are at day 357. Her udder is getting pretty large and my dad said there were whitish drips today. So we're getting closer. I asked my dad to send me a picture of her udder and I got this series of pictures. 

Apparently my parents are going crazy waiting for this foal too. 








Although I did finally get my udder shot, albeit at weird angles and in inadequate lighting. But who am I to complain at this point. 
















These pictures are from Saturday and life has just been busy and I haven't had a chance to provide any updates until today. She is miserable.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

LMHRO!!!!! The is such a tolerant horse XD!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, she's a pretty good sport. Her facial expression in some of those just killed me.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been checking daily! COME ON already Lilly!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know, right?? She's taking her sweet time. Which is ok since she's still well within what's considered normal. But I'm seriously impatient.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, I haven't been on in AGES and expected to be seriously late in congratulating you on a brand new spotted foal! It has to be soon!!!!! Riley is already almost 2 weeks old!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

well, if she needs more time to cook something extra special, then so be it. At least we're still within normal gestation range.

My dad texted me and said she is really restless tonight and has no interest in eating, which is unusual since nothing keeps her from food, ever. So I guess we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, still no foal. My dad set up his video camera (not live streaming) just to see her activity levels. Usually she just stands there and lies down for a good portion of the night. Last night she was pacing her stall and is extremely agitated today. Under any other circumstances, pacing and agitation would be bad, but I'm actually really glad to hear that! Day 359 today. I think she's aiming for a year.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So like I said, Lilly was agitated all night. My dad brought her out at 8:00 this morning and he said she was a real sh**head and misbehaving. He came out at 10:00 and she was just standing, looking off into the distance. He came out at noon to this.

We have ourselves a brand spanking new bay/brown painted filly! I'm not even sure what colour she would be. But I am just thrilled!

























ETA: And when I say colour, I mean pattern. Lilly is n/n for frame, tobiano, splash and sabino. Dad is n/n for frame and is a tobiano.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Woot!!! Congrats! A bay/brown filly! *jumps for joy*

As for pattern, it depends on how technical you want to be. Most people would go with Tobiano, but some people would argue that face white to be an Overo trait and would say she's both, so Tovero. APHA would register her as Tobiano. Ah, it's so complicated these days. lol I'd just go with Tobiano, personally.


----------



## Agongos (Oct 5, 2013)

omgosh!!!!!!! congrats!!! i have been waiting for this foal forever!!!!!! have you picked out a name?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!! She is so beautiful Glynnis  what a good sized girl too. I'm glad it was an uncomplicated delivery. Congratulations, Lilly did good!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful filly!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

She's beautiful! More pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You should name her "Eternity" Because we all waited an eternity for her mother to release her from her prison XD!


----------



## doralane66 (Feb 4, 2014)

great news she is beautiful!!!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on such a GORGEOUS girl!! Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats!! No shortage of color there:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

No! Not at all! I am absolutely thrilled with this little girl. I wasn't really hoping for a filly or colt, just hoped for a smooth delivery and a healthy baby at the end of it. I thought a pinto coloured foal would be something nice to have, but I didn't think I would get THIS much colour! And she is a big, solid girl! I can't believe all that fit in my little 15HH mare! 

Lilly is doing well. Passed the placenta with no issue and has milk literally squirting in streams from her udder when baby is nursing. She is very protective though and is very concerned as to where the baby is. I'll take that over aggression or rejection any day though and I also know she'll start to relax as she gets more settled into her routine. Her vulva and area is pretty swelled up and looks painful, so I gave her a dose of banamine. She doesn't look like she has any tearing, but after squeezing that gigantor out, I would be surprised if she didn't have a little bit of swelling back there. 

Baby has pooped and peed and had her naval stump dipped a few times now. She's got a little bit of sass. She was running around her stall and Lilly was just beside herself trying to keep her close! I did call the vet to see if they had an opening to test her IgG levels and they told me they are absolutely swamped today. They said they might be able to manage to come out if there appeared to be reason for emergency. I figure that as long as mom and foal are acting normally, I'll let the vets go for the real emergencies. Would it be nice to test her IgG levels? Sure. But if the shoe was on the other foot and I had an emergency, I would rather they cancelled on the person wanting an IgG test.

Anyways, my nephews and I decided on the name Elsa for her. Their favorite movie right now is Frozen (along with all of the other kids their age) and that is the name of the main character. I thought it was a good solid name. As far as a registered name, I haven't a clue. Things that have run through my head are Coos' Lil' Painted Dream, or Lil' Dash of Coos, kind of incorporating both of the parents' names a little, but I'll have to think on this now that I've seen and met her. I have some pictures here, but will post more later.

Here is Elsa, just a few hours old.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Elsa is really cute, can I vote in the Poll now?, maybe I can select the correct answer now :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my word,she is beautiful!! She is marked almost identical to the tobiano filly Sequoya lost a few years ago.. Congrats on your lovely girl


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

So beautiful and worth the wait. What a pretty face!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the name Elsa. I love Frozen! (Yep...I'm also 25...) LoL. But it was a super cute movie.

And she's a super cute filly. She'll be hard to keep clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cutie, congrats!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Elsa is beautiful and good luck keeping her clean lol

For color, I would say she is at least tobiano and splash, possibly even sabino


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Dash of FROZEN coos came to mind as soon as you said Elsa! and because shes got alot of white, I think that would be fitting  She is beautiful Glynnis. Congrats!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

dashing frozen coos or lil frozen coos would be cute too! 

maybe Coos Frozen Lilly.. I dont know, just helping you brainstorm


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats one very pretty little baby! Congratulations


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, I think you're onto something with the frozen theme... maybe Lil' Coos of Ice or Fire and Ice because of the brownish/reddish or Lil' Frosting of Coos... *shrugs*, we have lots of time to figure it out. Managed to snap a few more pictures of Elsa. It has been raining pretty steadily for the last few days and the temperature was hovering around 4 degrees today, so she didn't spend much time outside. Their pen is a complete mud hole, so they just wandered about the farm yard. And Lilly absolutely despises Tikki right now and won't let her near Elsa. 

I still can't believe how much white I ended up with. Even her huge star and blaze was a surprise considering neither sire nor dam have a huge amount of white on their faces. She's so nice and clean now... I can hardly wait until she figures out this mud is great for rolling.


She has a heart on her flank.








Pretty sure there's some horse swears going on here.








Still trying to figure out how all of that fit!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I love her little heart  she's gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww! She's lovely! I love her name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

gorgeous! congrats


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful filly and I love her name!!! Congratulations Glynnis!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I honestly don't think I could have asked for more in this little filly. She is very docile and friendly and didn't mind all the hands scratching her - in fact, we found a sweet spot on her neck and she was on cloud nine yesterday. 

One thing I have to say is I can not emphasize how relieved I am that this baby has finally arrived, safely and soundly and that Lilly is doing so well. She pooped sometime last night and she is showing no signs of infection or discomfort. Of course it was blowing snow this morning, so they were inside and my dad said he would let them out once the weather calmed down a little and that he would put Elsa's jacket on her. It's only about 2 C today. Allegedly it is Spring... We don't have any green grass yet and it keeps snowing. :?

My sister sent me a few photos she got of Elsa yesterday. I'm so upset I have to work for a living and can't just go play with my new foal! I'm still in disbelief over how much white she has.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She is a cutie,can't wait to see how she matures Saw pics on FB of her seems the stallion owner is pretty happy with her too!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats Glynnis! She is beautiful!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to laugh because people have done the poll to guess the color AFTER the foal has already been born. lol It was not at 40% on the day of foaling. ha ha


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, my parents' computer is waaay too slow for uploading photos, so that will have to wait until I'm home. Elsa is a little bundle of spunk and spent a good 30 - 40 minutes racing around today. Mother Nature still isn't cooperating with us and she's had to wear her jacket for the past few days since we've had close to 0 temperatures and snow. 

Lilly is also doing fine, although she is SO anxious over where Elsa is. Like, if Elsa gets more than 2 ft away (not an exaggeration), she starts to panic - heavy breathing, nickering like crazy, trying to turn to go touch the foal, etc. This makes walking them in and out of the barn quite challenging and I've definitely had to be very firm with Lilly that she has to follow me, no matter what. Has anyone else experienced this before? I presume it will subside and this is just new mom "jitters," so to speak.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes completely normal...Momma just wants to keep her baby safe. If you think about their natural instincts, in the wild there would be LOTS of things for Lilly to protect her little one from!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I kind of figured. She's is just sooo anxious on her whereabouts, but is starting to calm down, even since I wrote my last post. She's also starting to realize that Elsa will follow her and doesn't need to be herded. When I walked her into the barn, all she did was turn and nicker and was just happy to see that Elsa continued to follow.

Now, some pictures. I've got one from a few days ago where she had to wear her little jacket and then a whole pile from today. She was a ball of energy and raced around the pasture. Lilly's best little dog friend, Otto, is also making sure Elsa is aware of his existence. I don't think she has a choice in this friendship. I also think Elsa is going to be Brown like Lilly, not bay. I can see the hints of dark hair on her face and the "caramel" around her muzzle. That would look pretty neat if her flank markings had the lighter colour. 

























Mid-air








One of these things is not like the other...
























Someone found mud...








Praying one day her neck will be long enough to graze.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG so cute! Congrats! 

It's interesting too that both parents are n/n for frame. With her face marking I'd be leaning towards her having is haha

And the stud sure seems to like to throw his face marking! They all look real similar, star/snip or star/snip/stripe combo lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing about the stud - lots of very large stars too. I think I will have her tested when she's a bit older to see what other colour genes she does carry aside from Tobiano. Maybe her face white can be attributed to something else, sabino maybe?

On the note of her face white, would she be considered to have a blaze or stripe? I think it's too narrow for blaze, but others have said otherwise.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful mama and foal!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. They look so juxtaposed standing next to each other. Lilly is so dark and Elsa is so white!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks to me like she carries Splash but if you ever plan to breed the little one I would definitely test for frame.. just to be safe 

She's absolutely adorable BTW!! Congrats!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. 

Both mom and dad tested negative for frame, so I know for sure she doesn't carry it, although, I don't think I'll ever breed her in the future anyway. Once was enough for me.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Little Miss Elsa is 9 days old today and growing like a weed. She is a little standoffish of people and likes to hide behind Lilly, but she is just too darn curious to stay away for long. I am looking forward to seeing how this girl turns out. 

Love her little ermine tail. 
















Does anyone elses mare do this when the foal is nursing


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Little Miss Elsa is 9 days old today and growing like a weed. She is a little standoffish of people and likes to hide behind Lilly, but she is just too darn curious to stay away for long. I am looking forward to seeing how this girl turns out.
> 
> Love her little ermine tail.
> View attachment 426946
> ...


Haha no but my mare does that when I scratch/clean her udder! lol :lol:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Delicia does that Glynis . She's growing like a weed 😮😮 but oh so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I just think it looks so comical. And I can't believe how much she's grown in such a short period of time. Not just height, but just mass in general. 

I've been turning over the registered name "Coos' Frosted Lilly" in my head for a while now. It makes sense to me because her spots are going to be the same colour as Lilly, with some frosting from her dad's side.  Thoughts?


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

so beautiful and I love that name!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love the name as well Glynnis!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. I've been tossing it around for the last little while and I think I'm going to go with it!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

She is the most precious thing ever! 

Love the reg name too!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. I am totally in love. I think that will be her registered name. I'm going to wait until her mature coat comes in because I suspect she will be brown like Lilly, but I want to wait and make sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Glynnis. 
I should have written before, but now I do. 
What a nice filly you have received and what similar coverage her head over my foal. 
your foal is really cute, I wish you good luck.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Lorden! Your filly is gorgeous! 

Well, Elsa is losing her shyness and becoming bolder by the day. She's starting to shed and she is itchy beyond belief and has discovered that people make great scratchers. She is forever butt-high; I can't wait for her to level out. She is starting to fill out as well and I think she's going to be a sturdy girl. I'm also glad that Lilly is holding condition very well - you can see a little rib, but she's not even close to being too thin. And she's very shiny! Here is Elsa at 2.5 weeks old. 

























Her beard would put a billy goat to shame.








And Lilly - clearly not interested in having her photo taken, but looking in good health.


----------



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

I usually just stalk around here, never really comment, but are you going to do like a growing up thread? That would be awesome as your filly is adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Gah I haven't been on in forever and missed the update! So glad she finally arrived safely, and boy is she gorgeous!!! How funny, her markings are very similar to Pan's with so much white! So happy for you


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, I think I will do a growing thread, I just haven't had much time lately. I work full-time and am taking two Spring Sessions. I snagged my fiance's fancy Nikon camera and took a few (ok, a lot) pictures of them today, but don't have the adapter for the memory card that it has so will have to wait until I get home, but have a few I took with my phone. Elsa is officially one month old today! The weather has finally gotten warm enough that she spent her first night outside last weekend... and she survived. She is growing so big so fast. I'd be interested to know what to expect for height. I've heard of string testing two ways. I've heard if you measure from the coronet band to the knee, the length in inches is approximately how many hands she will be. I've also heard that if you measure from the fetlock to the elbow and then from there up, where the end of the tape lands will be around their potential height. Any opinions on if one is better than the other?

And thanks for the kind words Em. I am also very relieved things went without a hitch. Your mare is due soon too, no?

All this growing and playing is tiring work.








Peeking!








You can really see her little pot belly here!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,a month already!? How time flies..


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh My! *faints* Too cute!lol  

Urgh SOOO jelous of you right now! Hahaha wish I had a foal that cute! ;-) Good Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

